# Blue Ross Goose



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was dinking around today looking for some info on a topic when I came across a page with some excellent photography on this rare bird. The question is whether or not the bird is, in fact, a blue ross goose...but in comparing the beak to the other geese I think without a doubt it is. I'm not sure of the exact statistic (someone please post up if you know), but it's extremely rare.

Pretty cool...

http://www.oceanwanderers.com/BlueGoose.html


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris it looks like one to me (but I am no expert). I went to Jim Jones site and he has one mounted. That is what I used for a side by side comparison. Also I know I read somewhere that is like a 1 in a million bird. Very nice pictures!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's tough to tell for sure from that distance but it looks like a hybrid. It appears to have a slight grin patch.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious how common hybrids are? I was always under the impression that once the birds got to the tundra, the snows had completely different breeding colony locations than the ross.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

They sure are pretty birds arent they?


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

:iroll: oh yes!! they are sooo very pretty!!! :justanangel:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those bastards even look better slung over my shoulder on a game strap. :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yea yea yea yea KILL KILL KILL...I throw out one moment of peace and Tyler has to ruin it with his Rambo tactics :sniper:  :lol: :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No mercy for those white devils!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

whitedevils....now that i havent heard :lol:


----------



## birdband01 (Sep 8, 2003)

A buddy of mine shot one last year. Cool little bird. This year I shot a speck/blue goose. Weird *** bird.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

A spec/blue? If you dont mind me asking where on earth did he shoot that?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:eyeroll: Lyle you are really cameup with a good one that time. :lol:


----------



## birdband01 (Sep 8, 2003)

My buddy shot the blue/ross south/west of Eagle Lake, TX and I shot the speck/blue here in Orchard, TX. I can post pics, right?


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

ha! my dad shot a half malard (green head) half goose of some kind. The game and fish had no idea waht it was...he got it mounted.....it looks like a giant green head but darker with a brown chest. Ill try to take a picture of it and post it up!


----------



## luckyonce (Mar 10, 2003)

I have been on 2 hunts where we have taken a Ross in the blue phase.I do not know much about them,but I understand they are very rare,both are being mounted.One of my hunters said there were only about 25 confirmed? I don't know?The 2 we took were definately nice.If you guys have any info on these please let me know.Thanks Luckyonce.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

me and northup
got a blue phazed ross (adult) this year in SD and also got a hybred blue between the size of a ross and regular size on that one had a small bill just like a ross..
we did also shot a blue phazed ross last spring in mo (a juvy) its on the wall dam ugly thing

mike


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Fellas-
I think there might be a few more "Blue Hybrid Ross" geese than true Blue Phased Ross. Most of the time this is what people are getting/ Tony Toye has harvested 8,000 geese and has only taken a few if I heard right. Check out Matt Jones gallery and you can see a pic of the difference. If you indeed harvested a Blue Phase post some pics I would love to see a dead one.
Blake


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

It is my understanding that the ross x snow hybrid looks like a ross but has a grinning patch on the bill. I love ross geese for some reason and a blue morh ranks high on my "want" list.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

well blake

im no tony toye and good help me if i ever am like him

but we have shot our share of snow geese in the years and what we shot last spring the juvy BLUE PHAZED ROSS (03) and the adult BLUE PHASED (04) are in FACT blue phased ross we have shot a few hybreds over the years

i cant help it tony toye or who ever it may be i know what we shot

will see if northup will post the pics of them prolly not but will see

mike


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

MCMANN why dont YOU post the pics and put all the controversy to rest??


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

j.d

i dont have any pics but NORTHUP does prolly he wont post them because he is tierd of all the crap that is said on these forums (not just here)people talking smake behide a sreen name
maybe chris can get him to post them

as far as it goes we now what we shot

cant help it if tony toye hasnt in 8000 some birds .theres other people out there that know how to hunt snows also

mike

(no tony toye)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

First off, what someone shot in 8K birds isn't always the case. A great example is bands. I know people who've harvested thousands of birds in a lifetime with no bands....and others who've harvest 10 and have 3....luck certainly helps. 

If tracy has a pic I'll get it from him.



> tierd of all the crap that is said on these forums


Naaaahhh...let's not bring it here. There's enough testosterone in snow goose hunting already. :lol:


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

chris

wasnt saying this site just saying thats why northup doesnt come to the differnt hunting forums anymore

just tierd of everyone hiding behide a screen name and talking crap

just posted what we had shot this spring and got crap about it thats what i am talking about

mike


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Mike 
Sorry but I wasnt giving you "crap". If you didnt notice it was more of me questioning if it really was a phased bird. I merely stated a fact about Tony and you get all jumpy, settle. Who is hiding behind their screens anyways? Glad to hear you kill geese, too.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

not saying your hiding just most people on the differnt forums do

chris is going to try to get some pics of it to post i dont have any and really dont have a clue on how to post pics..

just dont like be compared to toye

no harm done

thanks mike


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

kewl :beer:


----------

